# Encoder incremental pero sin acoplamiento al eje del motor?



## yorjan (Mar 18, 2009)

existe un encoder incremental PERO SIN ACOPLAMIENTO AL EJE DEL MOTOR?  los que he visto todos son por acoplamiento del eje del motor ...ya q no quiero saber las revoluciones del motor sino queiro saber es el desplazamiento que hace un objeto el cual esta conectado a un motor....  es que no quiero que el encoder me cuente los pulsos rapidamente sino que lo haga lento osea que me cuente tantos pulsos de acuerdo al desplazamiento del objeto que se mueve.... 
gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 18, 2009)

yorjan dijo:
			
		

> existe un encoder incremental PERO SIN ACOPLAMIENTO AL EJE DEL MOTOR?  los que he visto todos son por acoplamiento del eje del motor


Tenes encoder lineales tambien










> ...ya q no quiero saber las revoluciones del motor sino queiro saber es el desplazamiento que hace un objeto el cual esta conectado a un motor....


     Lo que vos viste eran aplicaciones donde lo unico que interesaba era medir la velocidad y probablemente tenian una sola salida.
Un encoder incremental vulgar y silvestre tiene dos salidas en cuadratura + indice  y es lo que normalmente se usa para medir posicion.



> es que no quiero que el encoder me cuente los pulsos rapidamente sino que lo haga lento osea que me cuente tantos pulsos de acuerdo al desplazamiento del objeto que se mueve....


El encoder no cuenta sino que genera los pulsos, es el contador el que aplica el factor de escala que corresponda para darte la lectura en mm , pulgadas o leguas.


----------

